# Thinking about building a reel line spooler



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I've watched the cats at Academy put new line on reels with their machine and decided I can make one of those.I know they can be bought,but I need projects to keep me outta the pool halls.I'm looking on Ebay at sewing machine motors and foot pedals,but I have everything else.Have any of ya'll built one?

The only dude I've seen that had trouble spooling line on at Academy was a slick headed smart ash that looked just like Rick on Pawn Stars.He is about the right age and his name is Rick.He finally got a fat kid that looked like he fell face first into a tackle box with all the head steel he had in his face.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

here is an easy way i drew up for you


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Power Winder*

Yes I built a real nice one. Still Use it.
My suggestion is to pickup a broken, discarded, tossed, goodwill, garage sale, How ever you can. Get a Sewing machine. Use the Motor and variable speed foot pedal and all the other leftovers.
Sky is the limit.
You can really build a nice professional unit with a old free sewing machine.

Same thing I did when building my rod wrapping machine.
Good Luck
Gregg



peckerwood said:


> I've watched the cats at Academy put new line on reels with their machine and decided I can make one of those.I know they can be bought,but I need projects to keep me outta the pool halls.I'm looking on Ebay at sewing machine motors and foot pedals,but I have everything else.Have any of ya'll built one?
> 
> The only dude I've seen that had trouble spooling line on at Academy was a slick headed smart ash that looked just like Rick on Pawn Stars.He is about the right age and his name is Rick.He finally got a fat kid that looked like he fell face first into a tackle box with all the head steel he had in his face.


----------

